# How far do you travel?



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there a maximum distance that you travel for service?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That depends on the size of the job I would assume.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Is there a maximum distance that you travel for service?


 
*As far as their dollar will stretch :thumbsup: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Depends on who its for and how much they are willing to pay. For the general public its about 20 miles.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I try to stay inside my 500 sq. mi county.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to try to stay within a 50 mile area. depends though on the size of the job, and the dollar amount to be made


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

We stay within a twenty mile radius of shop. We service a lot of rural area. More than twenty miles adds to much to total job and would put us into more urban areas with more competition.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Heck I could go International Canada is 50 minutes up the road :laughing:
Maine 15 minutes away. Vermont 35 minutes away. My Yellow pages go in ME, VT, But I stay in NH only.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The question is for a standard service call, toilet repair, leak etc.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> The question is for a standard service call, toilet repair, leak etc.


That's what we do. Twenty miles to fix a toilet. Makes for fun to drive longer than it takes to make some repairs. Clock starts when we leave the shop, they pay travel coming or going, but only one, usually going.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> The question is for a standard service call, toilet repair, leak etc.


I drove to Concord, NH it's about 1.5 hours away. Call came in off the Internet for a rite-aide Just to replace a A36A on a Sloan Valve.
I was bored it was nice out. Went to Uno's for pizza and came home love my job :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Until I get a van with better fuel economy I'm sticking to around 20 miles. After I'm more economical, I'll start going for the work in the college town about 35 miles away.







Paul


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Within 100 sq. miles of Nashville. I put about 200 miles on my truck a day.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We go about a 50 mile radius from our main office. Sometimes we will travel farther for certain customers that are willing to pay portal to portal.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

15 mile radius. not a inch more. too much comp in my area to try to serve a bigger area. plus I get alot of price shoppers. I also get several customers that like to call me and another plumber. Only to use who gets there first


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

From the center of my town to the edge of town is at most a fifteen minute drive. About three or four times a year I will do a job in one of the neighboring towns that are an hour away. That adds $200 dollars to the job.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Have money will travel. I will go anywhere as long as you want to pay and I can do the work legally. I cover 5 counties here in rural s e missouri.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*we go where the money is*

some guys in our town stick to their side of town only......they wont step foot north of town

most of the money and more expensive homes are north, so we go about 35 miles
in a radius from center of town..

over 40 and you begin to get a nose bleed...
and so does the customer when you hand them the bill
.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

60 miles one way is about what I will do for an average service call. That distance will put me in the biggest city in this side of the state...


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

60 miles at most. did one of those today. i really don't like them. i like the 30 miles and under myself those are 90% of my calls.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

25-30 miles, more if it's worth it. Problem here is, 10 miles can take 45 minutes depending on the time of day. We never tell people how many miles,just how long it will take:laughing:.




remove text


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I live in a well populated area and stay within a 20 mile radius.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

my biggest projects are in ann arbor 50 miles one way from my place i usally have atleast 3 jobs going there at a time and the rest of my work is in my county although i live in the farthest point north in the county and it takes atleast 25 min to get to any local towns in the county


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rex said:


> my biggest projects are in ann arbor 50 miles one way from my place i usally have atleast 3 jobs going there at a time and the rest of my work is in my county although i live in the farthest point north in the county and it takes atleast 25 min to get to any local towns in the county


Local towns, you have more than 1?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

If they are willing to pay what the hell I will go anywhere


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont like going beyong 1 hr away...most calls within 20 min..40% are 45 min away


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Is there a maximum distance that you travel for service?


 
No more than 15 miles tops.

I toss the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We use to go where ever work sent us but mainly San Diego to Bakersfield. If it was our local service area (20-miles) they paid travel one direction. If it was beyond our local service area they paid portal to portal. Today I work all over the US and my billable hours are portal to portal.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

20 mile radius



ChrisConnor said:


> The question is for a standard service call, toilet repair, leak etc.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

10-15 miles ,,, TOO MUCH TRAFFIC for anything farther . Waste of gas , time and MUCH AGGRAVATION !!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> 10-15 miles ,,, TOO MUCH TRAFFIC for anything farther . Waste of gas , time and MUCH AGGRAVATION !!


That's one thing I don't have to deal with. We have 4 traffic lights in town, the rest is open roads and no traffic.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just did a basement bath rough-in about 150 miles away. It was for my boss's mentor's cancer stricken daughter.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Local towns, you have more than 1?


 
there are 4 big towns in the county there are 12 townships in the county


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I just did a basement bath rough-in about 150 miles away. It was for my boss's mentor's cancer stricken daughter.


 
Ihope that was in Illinois and not at a location your not licensed in:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

We usually try to stay around a 60 mile radius in my area. usually enough work around the main area to not travel to far, unless it is a large contract job. Have done a service call for Starbucks before 100 miles away, since we were the only qualified service company in that area. They called us once to do a call on one of there stores that would have been a 8 hour drive. I told them I would if they could afford the mileage, wages and room & board for at least one night. They called someone else!!!! Also did a Backflow Test for a hospital that was a 4 hour drive to get too. Lucky for them it is where my dad lives. I did give them a break on mileage!! Can you tell that I live in a place that towns are many miles apart???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking Bora Bora would be good....:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Ihope that was in Illinois and not at a location your not licensed in:whistling2::laughing:


Nope, Indiana. We did it to Illinois code, so it was done better than what it needed to pass. Original plumbing had crazy stuff like a washer drain dumping thru the lid of the unsealed ejector.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

usually 10 to 20 miles, sometimes 50, once a stopped up tub 3 1/2 hrs away but money was right!!


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*good customer*

drove 160 miles to atlanta to find a leak for a good customer three weeks ago .took 2.5 hours to get there 45 mins to find bill was $650.00 got to eat at hooters on way back.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

waldrop said:


> drove 160 miles to atlanta to find a leak for a good customer three weeks ago .took 2.5 hours to get there 45 mins to find bill was $650.00 got to eat at hooters on way back.


you know im in Atlanta right  . Hooters is overrated


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> you know im in Atlanta right  . Hooters is overrated


 conyers hooter's ain't clearwater but wings where good


----------

